# Name of black lacy fringed kerchief worn by Cretan men (traditional costume)



## Theseus (Apr 13, 2017)

What is the name of this black fringed kerchief, seen in the Pentozalis & here:-
http://www.alamy.com/stock-photo-on...an-traditional-tsikoudia-spirit-17934711.html


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2017)

...
Currently _κρητικό κεφαλομάντηλο_ (or _κρητικό μαντήλι / μαντίλι_) or _σαρίκι _(common but not accurate, called _πέτσα _in earlier times), or even _μπολιδάκι _(rare, but original dialectic, from _μπολίδι _which was initially a simple band, not triangular as the current ones are).

Besides the typical, common black one, there's also the white one, for the groom and the best man to wear on their shoulders at the wedding, or generally reserved for other festive occasions.


http://www.krassanakis.gr/Cretan_traditional_costumes.htm#_Toc465718137


----------



## Theseus (Apr 13, 2017)

I knew that some called it σαρίκι but I wanted to hear from the Cretan sage. Your answer, 'Man, is all the more authoritative! I find the Pentozalis is absolutely incredible. It seems to speak of freedom & battle but that is my inaccurate impression. Thanks so much, 'Man.:)


----------

